# Colombia-Coldeportes Bianchi Sempre



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: Bianchi Sempre for Colombia-Coldeportes


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

It will be interesting to see it with the team kit. Certainly a very Columbian looking Sempre.
Shall we hope for a Giro invite?


----------



## Fabio Farelli (Dec 15, 2011)

The new jersey


----------



## katoom (Sep 3, 2008)

Love the paint job.This bike is beautiful,A look Bianchi should sell to the public. I want one!


----------



## stickboybike (Feb 7, 2011)

I can't help but see the small hits of yellow and think of the Mercatone Uno days and Il Pirata.


----------



## Anthony3 (Aug 29, 2011)

katoom said:


> Love the paint job.This bike is beautiful,A look Bianchi should sell to the public. I want one!


I believe that they should market the to to the public too, it looks amazing!


----------



## stickboybike (Feb 7, 2011)

I agree. I'd roll on one!


----------

